# ينيس ويمبريس .من اين عرف الرسول بولس هذة الاسماء



## apostle.paul (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*بحث مبسط بخصوص اسماء السحرة فى رسالة معلمنا بولس الرسول فى رسالته الثانية لتمليذه تيموثاوس
**وَكَمَا قَاوَمَ يَنِّيسُ وَيَمْبِرِيسُ مُوسَى، كَذلِكَ  هؤُلاَءِ أَيْضًا يُقَاوِمُونَ الْحَقَّ. أُنَاسٌ فَاسِدَةٌ  أَذْهَانُهُمْ، وَمِنْ جِهَةِ الإِيمَانِ مَرْفُوضُونَ.*
*من اين عرف الرسول بولس تلك الاسماء؟؟
هل هى من تاليفه وليس لها ادلة؟؟؟
وهل وردت فعلا فى التقليد اليهودى؟؟؟
وما هى ادلة ورودها فى التقليد اليهودى؟؟
تحليل بسيط للموضوع باقوال العلماء
**للتحميل *​


----------



## apostle.paul (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*بعض اقوال الاباء للتاكيد
القديس ثيؤودوريت من القرن الرابع
* 
*From Unwritten Tradition? Theodoret of Cyr: Paul takes the story of Jannes and Jambres not from holy ******ure but from an unwritten Jewish tradition. Interpretation of the Second Letter to Timothy.﻿31﻿*​*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn2 *
*31 31 ﻿PG﻿ 82:847B/848B.* 
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref2**Gorday, P. (2000). Colossians, 1-2 Thessalonians, 1-2 Timothy, Titus, Philemon. Ancient Christian Commentary on ******ure NT 9. (262). Downers Grove, Ill.: InterVarsity Press*.​ 
*القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم
* 
*An Unknown Tradition. Chrysostom: Who are these? The magicians in the time of Moses. But how is it their names are nowhere else introduced? Either they were handed down by tradition or it is probable that Paul knew them by inspiration. Homilies on 2 Timothy 8.﻿29﻿*​*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn2 *
*29 29 ﻿NPNF﻿ 1 13:505.* 
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref2**Gorday, P. (2000). Colossians, 1-2 Thessalonians, 1-2 Timothy, Titus, Philemon. Ancient Christian Commentary on ******ure NT 9. (262). Downers Grove, Ill.: InterVarsity Press*.​


----------



## jesus_son012 (25 سبتمبر 2011)

apostle.paul قال:


> *بعض اقوال الاباء للتاكيد
> القديس ثيؤودوريت من القرن الرابع
> *
> *From Unwritten Tradition? Theodoret of Cyr: Paul takes the story of Jannes and Jambres not from holy ******ure but from an unwritten Jewish tradition. Interpretation of the Second Letter to Timothy.﻿31﻿*
> ...


يا استاذى هو حضرتك معندكش ابحاث بالعربى


----------



## apostle.paul (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*من عنيا
*


> *the story of Jannes and Jambres not from holy ******ure but from an unwritten Jewish tradition. *


*قصة ينيس ويمبريس ليست ماخوذة من الكتاب المقدس بل من تقليد يهودى غير مكتوب*


> *Either they were handed down by tradition or it is probable that Paul knew them by inspiration.*


*اما انها ماخوذة من التقليد اليهودى وربما يكون بولس عرفها بواسطة الوحى


لو عايز ترجمة لجزء معين قولى

*


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 سبتمبر 2011)

تومام ، استمر يا بطل ..


----------



## jesus_son012 (25 سبتمبر 2011)

apostle.paul قال:


> *من عنيا
> *
> *قصة ينيس ويمبريس ليست ماخوذة من الكتاب المقدس بل من تقليد يهودى غير مكتوب*
> 
> ...



مرسى جدا اخى ابوستل 
يسوع يباركك


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 أكتوبر 2015)

اللينك إتحذف، هل لسة عندك الملف يا يوحنا؟


----------



## مصلوب لاجلي (17 أكتوبر 2015)

سلام للجميع,



> اما انها ماخوذة من التقليد اليهودى وربما يكون بولس عرفها بواسطة الوحى



قد يختار الله أن يقول اشياء لم ترد سابقا في الكتاب على فم الرسل.

فمثلا " يهوذا " الرسول يتكلم في رسالته عن نبوة أخنوخ : "14 وَتَنَبَّأَ عَنْ هؤُلاَءِ أَيْضًا أَخْنُوخُ السَّابعُ مِنْ آدَمَ قَائِلاً:"

 فهذه النبوة لم ترد في العهد القديم ( فحاول الكثير ان يقول ان يهوذا اقتبس من كتاب منحول )
أو قول بولس الرسول في أعمال الرسل "مُتَذَكِّرِينَ كَلِمَاتِ الرَّبِّ يَسُوعَ أَنَّهُ قَالَ: مَغْبُوطٌ هُوَ الْعَطَاءُ أَكْثَرُ مِنَ الأَخْذِ».
و هذا ما لا لم يكتبه اي من الاناجيل بهذه الصيغة. و لهذا أنا اميل اكثر الى القول بان اسمي الساحرين قد اوحى الله بهما لبولس, غير نافي بالطبع التقليد اليهودي.

تحية,,


----------

